# More plants from the Galveston Bay Show



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

Cat leopoldii but I think it's called something else now. Nice fragrance.






My little Masd atropurpurea with 8 spikes almost got a trophy for the best miscellaneous catagory.











A so so Paph Toni Simple


----------



## troy (May 10, 2016)

Why is your toni semple so so? Your cattlea is great!! My favorite, nice acquisitions


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2016)

Looks like you cleaned up!


----------



## abax (May 10, 2016)

Anyone who can grow and bloom Masdie in TX deserves
a special award.


----------

